# apartment living - Tenants expected to pay bin charges?



## landlord (8 Oct 2008)

Just wandering most of the properties I let (in Fingal), the tenants pay for bin charges via tags and also the new yearly charge.
I have an apartment where the bin collection is covered by the management fees. I pay €1450 for a one bed apartment which is very very expensive.  A relatively high percentage of these fees is bin collection.  Is it reasonable to charge the tenant (havnt found one yet) an extra €20 a month to cover all bin collection? So far I have had no shortage of phone calls at the current asking rent.


----------



## karly (8 Oct 2008)

Would include charge in rent and not make an issue of it.Also,be careful if you are claiming tax relief for bin charges as your tenant may be claiming also.
What is the situation if there are arrears for bin charges and a new tenant comes in.Does the new tenant have a right to have their bin collected or will the council refuse to lift bin?Who has to clear overdues?


----------



## DeeFox (8 Oct 2008)

I think it is reasonable to include the extra amount in the rent - when meeting prospective tenants let them know that bin charges are included in the rent.  And on daft ad (if you have one) say refuse charges included.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2008)

Would it not depend on how the charges are paid. If theres an annual fee included that in the rent, but not bin tags obviously. Fingal has both.


----------



## rmelly (8 Oct 2008)

Presumably you won't be deducting the proportion of management fees relating to bin charges from rental income for tax purposes, if your tenant is actually paying it...


----------



## shesells (8 Oct 2008)

Set the rent at whatever you want and advertise that rent. Most people would expect refuse to be included in an apartment and that the rent would reflect that. I've never seen a refuse surcharge advertised on a rent.

As you are a landlord you get tax relief on the full management fee anyway (compared to the tiny proportion owner occupiers get) so I can't see what the problem is.


----------



## landlord (9 Oct 2008)

[quote   As you are a landlord you get tax relief on the full management fee anyway (compared to the tiny proportion owner occupiers get) so I can't see what the problem is.[/quote]

Tax was never mentioned in my original post and "there is no problem". My intention was to just claim gross rent as (x + 20).


----------



## hippo.hi (10 Oct 2008)

I have never been asked to pay for bin charges in aparment while I was renting. This is responsiblitiy of the landlord, but if you think your rent will still be competitive if you advertise rent a month X + 20, it's fair if you advise upfront! However there are allot of vacant properties out there so it really depends how competitive you are!


----------

